# East Coast Lot & Pavement



## Ipushsnow (Oct 29, 2007)

Well, hows this for a nice kick in the a**....... 

I got a message today from some place called "East Coast Lot & Pavement", they said: "Your company has been recommended to us to provide plowing for the Family Dollar store located at .........." 

I HAVE BEEN PLOWING THAT STORE FOR A FEW YEARS AND LOVED IT, THEY PAID CASH!!!!!!!!

I think this is a national company that the Family Dollar Corporation must have decided to go with! No one at the store now to let me know. 

Anyone ever hear of this outfit before?

Steal my friggin account and then call me to sub it out from them!!!


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

u got undercut.....u shoudl go get some answers from the store


----------



## plowtime1 (Nov 1, 2007)

Ipushsnow,

what was the number or area code.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Same this happen with NCB


----------



## Ipushsnow (Oct 29, 2007)

They are located in Rhode Island, it was an 800 number.


----------



## plowtime1 (Nov 1, 2007)

east coast maintenance pawtucket ri


----------



## Ipushsnow (Oct 29, 2007)

Well made some calls. Here what they had to say:
Family Dollar signed with them to service ALL their stores nationwide. They are now looking for subs. They sent me a list of stores in my area asking for bids. They "guaranteed' payment within 10 days and said all you have to do is have the manager sign off on what you did, you don't have to jump through all kinds of hoops to get paid. 
The good news is they want 3 prices, push less than 6", push greater than 6" and salt. Kinda surprising, I thought most of these national companies look for annual contracts.

So I gave them bids on a few of the stores and will see what happens. Not putting all me eggs in their basket cuz I never dealt with them before and don't want to get screwed. Will let you guys know if I get these stores or if the low ballers move in for the kill.


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

Sounds like they probably get paid big$$ on an annual contract from the store management company, then look to sub the snow work out on a per push basis. For them it works out, they only pay you if and when it snows, they get paid all year long. Sounds like a great gig........for them!!


----------



## plowtime1 (Nov 1, 2007)

hey ipushsnow,

are you dealing with Uri Banasher(i think); if the dollar store is a New England based chain, this is why you are dealing with his firm. For him its extra bucks just tapping into an existing client and riding the wave while the dollar store continues growth.


----------



## Ipushsnow (Oct 29, 2007)

Plow time. When I looked them up that Uri guy is the CEO of it. Started off just sweeping parking lots then doing striping, then asphalt repair, then plowing. They said this family dollar thing is a HUGE account for them. I thought most national maintenance companies do the annual deals so they are taking no risk, they know what they are getting from the customer, and they know what they are paying subs, no surprises. It's us, the subs that are taking all the risk. 
For this outfit to do it per push they could lose their as*es. Think about it, if we have a winter like last year where we plowed 3-4 times as much as usual thats right out of the profit for them, UNLESS they are being paid per push by Family Dollar... that could be a possibility.....hmmmm interesting.


----------



## plowtime1 (Nov 1, 2007)

I have experience with procurement negotiation, I have worked with several regional and nationwide corporations with regards to RFP and RFQ'S, both awarding and receiving goods and service. I'm confident though, this RI firm was awarded it without going to national bid level(maybe over golf). Chances are, after one to two years you potentially will still work for your existing client (family dollar) but through another national service provider. know to lowball just about anything... from what I've heard in RI. As to your contract best of luck, you should have them route your money so no excuses about being paid. PM me if you like.


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

Ipushsnow;611126 said:


> They "guaranteed' payment within 10 days and said all you have to do is have the manager sign off on what you did, you don't have to jump through all kinds of hoops to get paid.


Wheres the manager that you need to get a signature from at 3 am when your done plowing the lot?


----------



## plowtime1 (Nov 1, 2007)

crash,
I'm sure he would return that morning to have signed.


----------



## The Snow Man (Nov 27, 2008)

*Yea it's rediculous*

Samething happened to me. This company is legit but they seem to handle their business
very poorly, they seem very un-organized and hard to deal with.


----------



## RAPID RESPONSE (Mar 9, 2006)

*What a joke*

They lead to the end and then leave you hanging ------ after going back & forth for 3 weeks contracts & paperwork signed and certs ready- they call today 
and tell me they are not going to require my services. What a @#%& joke!!!!!
ANOTHER [email protected]#& COMPANY TRYING TO PLAY WITH THE BIG BOYS AND PI$$ING ON THE 
VENDOR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WMHLC (Jul 31, 2005)

I plowed for them last year, 4 family dollars stores. They paid me in around 20 days, and I had no issues with them. I would work for them again. The only thing I didn't like is when they switch the contract to plow only half the lot, because the store went over budget. The manager was fine with it, because it was the end of the season.


----------



## Scott's (Aug 9, 2008)

They no longer have the Familey Dollar contract.


----------



## bartolini (Sep 11, 2009)

*NMS Problems*

Please contact Bartolini Landscaping Inc if you had problems with NMS (National Maintenance Systems) or AKA East Coast Lot and Pavement/ Uri . Call 914-243-5555 or write [email protected]


----------



## northeastsnow16 (Dec 8, 2009)

IM the owner of Northeast Snow Plowing and we have worked for them and still do great people pay us 3 days before its due great people we do very large parking lots for them


----------



## mulcahy mowing (Jan 16, 2006)

years later...


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

mulcahy mowing;1451565 said:


> years later...


wasn't me!


----------

